

Etherdraw – Collaborative drawing and painting - Johnyma22
http://blog.etherpad.org/2015/05/15/having-fun-with-etherdraw/

======
davidy123
I've was following this, with particular interest in 'infinite zoom,' the
ability to zoom out on the canvas to get past the typical arbitrary and
limiting postcard sized canvas. I emailed the author and he said it was being
considered. It's amazing how many drawing programs don't have this feature
considering we're working on a computer, not a physical canvas.

